# Come Alive South Florida



## iCareMuch (May 7, 2011)

Where are all of you at?

(Let's go HEAT)


----------



## molested_cow (May 7, 2011)

Meh, I am more interested to see Memphis rising. That said I haven't found real good BBQ in s.florida yet, the type that actually rivals those in Memphis.


----------



## j-dogg (May 7, 2011)

molested_cow said:


> Meh, I am more interested to see Memphis rising. That said I haven't found real good BBQ in s.florida yet, the type that actually rivals those in Memphis.


 
then you haven't been to Corky Bell's in Cocoa.

I'm from Melboring, but I'll be there in a week for the MSBike even at the Homestead racetrack, we're riding via bicycle to Key Largo and I'm figuring out a way to bring my 5D and 24-105 on the ride. might put a basket on the front, it sounds lame but I won't have to wear an F'in bookbag for 150 miles.


----------



## molested_cow (May 7, 2011)

It's going to be difficult to bring a camera while riding no matter what. I don't know have any suggestion, I'd say if you have a support vehicle, leave the photoshooting to them and enjoy the ride!

BTW what's up with ABC keep replying Rondo's dislocating elbow scene in slow-mo over and over again?! That's sick! Damn bastards!


----------



## j-dogg (May 8, 2011)

Their photographers are expensive as hell, I got the same stuff they got and we don't have a team car. if the weather goes south I'm not going to worry about it anyway


----------



## molested_cow (May 8, 2011)

Hey I don't really know much about the event, but if you want someone to take photos, I am interested to help out. Just don't expect pro-quality stuffs, I will do my best.


----------



## molested_cow (May 8, 2011)

Btw, this grandpa recently competed in half ironman race (113km) in Taiwan with a ..... basket bike! This is the first time he competed in any race and even passed many riders with pro-road bikes. He had prepared a spare front wheel but the recycling folks thought it was to be thrown away, luckily they managed to get it back. So riding with your book bag isn't really all that ridiculous.


----------



## iCareMuch (May 28, 2011)

Any active photogs down here?


----------

